# MagicScan Hand Scanner



## jd67 (Jun 23, 2010)

Any thoughts on this at £9.99


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

3 year old hardware, but at the price could be worth a shot. I don't think it will amaze you and may take a little time to get the scanning just right.


----------



## jd67 (Jun 23, 2010)

Thank you. Can you recommend one that's low priced


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry, but all I see is the same price https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=m...f-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=vVq1VL6qGpPfas2vgXA neither Ebay or Amazon has it cheaper.


----------



## jd67 (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for your help


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You're Welcome


----------

